# Not interested in playing



## BlanketBackDuo (Jun 15, 2018)

We have a 3 month old female gsd puppy! We were very interested in putting her into ipo or psa but she’s not very interested in the flirt pole, she just stands there and looks around or smells the grass, both parents are very high drive dogs, but i can’t seem to find a way to make her bark and chase after it....the breeder said she would be great for psa or ipo, should we rehome and find another puppy with a better temperament? We need advice please. a few months ago we took Care of her brother and she played tug and was super great but ever since we gave her litter mate to it’s new owner she’s doesn’t want to play...


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

How old is she? It says she is only 3 months.


----------



## BlanketBackDuo (Jun 15, 2018)

ksotto333 said:


> How old is she? It says she is only 3 months.


 she’s 3 she loved chasing the flirt pole at 1month with 3 weeks but she’s not interested in it anymore


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jul 4, 2015)

Will she chase a ball, play tug with a rope or tug toy, how is her food drive? Will she work for food? What have you done with her thus far.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

I guess she is 3 years? She has drive because she did like it before. Question, please do not be offended. How much fun are you for her? Have you introduced other games? GSDs are easily bored. Can you post a video so we can she her behavior and body language?


----------



## Beau's Mom (Nov 9, 2017)

3 months or 3 years? And exactly how long was the littermate with you, and exactly how long ago did you send the other dog away?


----------



## CometDog (Aug 22, 2017)

I assume you mean 3 months. Your first sentence says that  Have you asked the breeder about this? You said the breeder said should be good drive for IPO and PSA. Assuming you have only had her a few weeks (if she left breeder at 8 weeks) I would be asking the breeder these questions. Also a good breeder will want their pup back or at least to be consulted on an alternate home. You had a littermate? When did they separate?


----------



## Shane'sDad (Jul 22, 2010)

At 3 months she'll still be in the bonding process with you and it very well may take some time for her to realize what you want her to do...everything is still new to her....keep working with the ball or flirt pole daily...teasing her and giving encouragement ..when she does what you want her to do-even if it's just picking up a ball for a moment praise her and give her a treat...some take longer than others...in my case I've always had the advantage of multiple dogs...the younger pup learned from watching the older pack members....some dogs also have favorite "people" that they WANT to play with more than others JMO....also sounds like she misses her brother--give her time she'll get over the separation ....the keyword is time and patience on your part


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

I would give her a little time to see if the drive comes back. If you are the one messing with the flirt poll then have your club make sure you are doing it right. I have had dogs that didn't care much for play/prey at a young age who had a ton of drive as they aged. It depends a lot on the bloodline. I have also seen super puppies at 8 weeks who are not as good as they mature.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

BlanketBackDuo said:


> . a few months ago we took Care of her brother and she played tug and was super great but ever since we gave .


Doing the math it doesn't make sense that this pup is 3 months old unless the brother is a full sibling from an earlier litter. This situation is tough for both. It is hard to bond with a pup you are disappointed in and it radiates to the pup, thus continuing the cycle.
Or is she 3 years? OP, please clarify. If she is 3 years and you are not happy with her, why not find a home where they love her for who she is instead of trying to mold her into some dog she can't be. From reading the OP's posts, it doesn't have to do with behavior problems, which usually can be fixed, but more with a mismatch in personalities.
How about looking at it from another angle: maybe she is grieving the absence of her brother. When my teacher dog died, it took me at least three months to get the two surviving dogs over their grieve. They were honestly depressed, withdrawn and I had a heck of a time getting them to eat. They were anorexic. Being skinny Whippets to start with, that was not good.


----------



## Bentwings1 (May 29, 2017)

My current Aussie had no interest in food treats or play at all when I got her. All she wanted was attention. Pets and belly rubs. She had no training at all except potty training which I suspect was more instinctive or dog preference not to soil near home.

It took a couple days of not eating before she accepted a tasty treat. Then she began nibbling at food. Eventually I think hunger over came stubbornness and she came close for treats. Then she ate a full bowl of food so I gave her a tasty treat for dessert. Probably not a good thing as now she expects a treat when she is done eating. She also is now a play, retrieve, chase ball of high speed running around. She follows me everywhere. Also very easy to train. 

I think you need to give the pup time to bond with you. Show lots of love, kindness, offer high value treats for anything. Get him to want to be around you.

The big drives will emerge later. Sometimes it can take a year or more. But when they come you better be ready because they can be full throttle and you will have 70 pounds of powerhouse on your hands.


----------



## Beau's Mom (Nov 9, 2017)

“How about looking at it from another angle: maybe she is grieving the absence of her brother.”

That’s why I was wondering about the pup’s age and the time since the littermate left. OP?


----------



## Hazel GSD (Jun 26, 2018)

BlanketBackDuo said:


> We have a 3 month old female gsd puppy! We were very interested in putting her into ipo or psa but she’s not very interested in the flirt pole, she just stands there and looks around or smells the grass, both parents are very high drive dogs, but i can’t seem to find a way to make her bark and chase after it....the breeder said she would be great for psa or ipo, should we rehome and find another puppy with a better temperament? We need advice please. a few months ago we took Care of her brother and she played tug and was super great but ever since we gave her litter mate to it’s new owner she’s doesn’t want to play...


Hazel was EXACTLY like this when we got her! The trick is to let them realize that its fun to play! Leave her with a durable ball and then play fetch a little later when she realizes it is fun! Think of it this way. When you were born, did you automatically know to play with your toys? Same with dogs. It is instinct, but it also needs to be taught. Give her some time, she will be toy nutty soon enough:grin2:


----------



## Katsugsd (Jul 7, 2018)

Conflicting info - age of the dog would be helpful. If she is 3 months, she's till a baby. I'd give her time to adjust. 

How long did you have her sibling? Was this an actual litter mate or is she a repeat litter and it was an older sibling with the same parents?

Katsu was ready to go from the moment I brought her home but she was also 4 months old. Have you tried dragging a rag or rope along the floor in the house to see if you can't stimulate her into playing? Maybe the flirt pole outside is too much right now.


----------

